# Pariahs, social outcast or just misunderstood ?



## dizzington esq (Apr 24, 2008)

What is a Pariah ? One dictionary meaning is "a social outcast". This more then sums up how the majority of necron players feel about this model. When we look deeper into why they feel this way it always comes back to that same old chestnut that keeps doing the rounds.

1) No WBB roll as they do not get to use the necron special rules

Is this the one and only reason why we should not be using this model ? I feel not. The Pariah's stat line, upon first glance, pun intended :biggrin: , looks really cool when compared to a basic necron warrior's stats. It is very similiar to an immortal with a better Initiative stat. There we go we have already gotten over the Initiative 2 bugbear. Lets break it down for every one from an MEQ point of view.

The BS stats are on par with the MEQ. This enables the Pariah to hit on 3+ each turn with the Assault2 Gauss blaster, an upgrade from the standard gauss flayer we are most used to with our necron warriors. Wounding occurs on the 3+ as well. The Gauss blaster has good range, of which I would classify as a medium range weapon, and also has an S5 rating. The AP level is good as well considering the weapons other obvious benefits as mentioned above. Being an "assault" type weapon means that we can move,shoot and still assault and not just have to accept a passive shoot only or move and shoot 12" stance unlike other heavy or rapid fire weapons. This weapon gives the Pariah an effective 30" range which is not that bad at all.


The WS stats are still on par with the MEQ and this is where the Pariah comes into its own. Yeah yeah, I hear some of you saying "but it's initiative is shit". This is absolute rubbish. Comparing to an MEQ it is only just shy of it and does beat or equal other models from various armies, but more importantly it beats the initiative value of power fist armed opponents such as terminators. That's right. The one bane of all necron players is those bastards in armour so thick that it is near impossible to pry them out of unless they get really unlucky and fail a save, 1/6 chance is not good odds.

The warscythe knows no fear and nothing can stop its arcing swing once it has started. With no saves allowed, period, this cc weapon is in a class of its own. So now that we have an ultimate weapon of cc destruction what is missing from this picture ? The number of attacks the Pariah's have is absolute rubbish considering that they are an elite choice. In order to make sure that they have the chance to do enough wounds, to make that termie squad tremble in fear, is usually to get the charge on the enemy.

On average a unit of 10 Pariah's, with the charge, will score 10 hits and from there 6 will result in wounds with no save possible. Not every one can afford to field a full squad of these guys so lets assume a unit of 6 Pariah's gets the charge on, 12 attacks, 6 hits, 4 wounds with no save possible. Without charging in the average kill rate falls by 50% giving 3/2 for the above mentioned unit of 10/6. It is vitally important that we get the initial charge in to make the most impact.

Against non initiative 1/power fist weapons, assume a std marine squad, we strike after them. The Pariah's still get a 3+ armour save which is nothing to be sniffed at and any Pariahs left standing will certainly deal out some warscythe pain to those imperial heretics. Take for example the following scenario. A 10 man tac squad with a sarge with power fist charges a 10 man Pariah squad. Marines strike 1st as follows - 18 attacks, 9 hits, 3 wounds, 1 kill on average. The Pariahs now strike back with 9 attacks, 4.5 hits, 3 wounds and 3 kills. The sarge with the bastard power fist - 3 attacks, 1.5 hits and well lets say 1.5 wounds/kills. The total ratio is 2.5/3 in favour of the Pariahs and that was with them receiving the marine charge. 

Reverse the tables and the Pariahs charge in and deal some real pain. Marines strike first with 9 attacks, 4.5 hits, 1.5 wounds, .5 kills and we will be generous and give them the whole kill. Pariahs go off with 18 attacks, 9 hits, 6 wounds/kills. Now the sarge goes off with 2 attacks, 1 hit and 1/6 times he will not wound but lets be generous and just give it to him. The ratios now are 2/6 still in favour of the Pariahs, Marines lose again and hopefully fail that bloody leadership roll at -4. Awesome.

Oh, did I forget to mention that Pariahs are "souless". This gives the above squad a 3 or less to make that leadership roll. This ability means that unless they roll a massive fallback roll you will catch them next round. Even if they rally they cannot move, still shoot/run. Chances are you will catch them and get that charge in again and because you have decimated them last turn...rinse, repeat and lather. Not also forgetting that Pariahs are also fearless as well. The pyschic abomination ability is good against pyschers but not as useful IMO as the above two abilities.

Yeah Dizzy but how do we get these guys into combat and get that elusive charge in as well ? More importantly how do we make sure that our Pariahs actually make it into cc ? 

With 5th ed in place just about everything gets a cover save one way or the other. Use troops to screen your Pariahs until they can launch that devastating charge. Even a lowly group of scarabs can turbo boost across your front gun line and give everything behind it a 4+ cover save. There are means and ways to achieve this and the best thing is that the opponent will not see this coming until your Pariahs are in cc with the charge and by then it will all be over for them before they even know it.

Pariahs, not the social outcasts we thought that they used to be, but an elite choice that I look forward to fielding very soon in my army. The 6 in blisters in my 40k cupboard at home are even now calling me to awaken them and run amok on the battle field.

Did I mention that I like scarabs...


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

The stats sound good,

So why in seven years have I never faced them on the table top?

Is it the models?


----------



## dizzington esq (Apr 24, 2008)

No it is not the models. I believe it is the stigma of not having access to the necron special rules. The models pt's cost is high compared to a basic necron warrior, being twice the cost. The stat line, wargear given and abilities are worth the difference in pts IMO.

Also I find that people do take advice from others as literally that what he/she is saying is written in blood and very final. I say advice is just that. It can be good, bad or indifferent. It also depends on where the advice, and who, it is coming from.

At the end of the day I like to think that advice is good but actual experience is better.

Did I mention that I like scarabs...


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Phase out is, in my opinion, the main reason we don't see more Pariah. They are expensive and don't protect against phase out. This means, coupled with their slow movement, that most armies can afford to simply ignore them while killing the significantly fewer actual necron units that you have fielded as a result. 

As for their slow movement, I always hear "They move as fast as infantry - how is that slow?"

The answer is that they cannot be teleported with a monolith or with a VOD. They have no ability to move through cover more efficiently and they aren't fleet so they can't assault on any turn where they run. Taken together it means they are the single slowest unit that necrons can field baring Tomb Spyders and the Monolith itself.

For myself, if rumor is correct and they do get rid of the Phase Out, I would enjoy fielding them more often. I have 10 of them, fully painted, and they look AWESOME on the board.

I've used them several times in Apocalypse and they generally work well, once their speed issue is overcome. Some problems: Use them against vehicles only sparingly. It is VERY tempting but the odds of causing an explosion and killing your own unit is high. If it is a high value tank fine, but for a Viper or similar low threat tank, you're better off just shooting it. Avoid Terminators. Again its tempting, but squad of Lightning Claw terminators will obliterate you. I generally use them against non-Close Combat, CC troops, battle suits, stock terminators or ranged terminators or the like.

My thoughts so far. If I come up with more I'll let you know.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I have tried to use them in a few games, but the points and attributes are restrictive.

If it wasn't for Phase Out I think more people would use them. 10 Pariahs = 20 Warriors. 20 Warriors that can hold objectives, get WBB, can Portal and VoD, get 20 shots at 24" and 40 shots at 12".
Immortals are tougher versions of Warriors, with better weapons and stats, but can't hold objectives. They are cheaper than Pariahs and have all the benefits of being Necron.

Pariahs might be better at taking on Termies than Warriors, but if that is the only thing you use them for then there are better things for the same points or less; either of the C'tan for example.

I have thought of using them vs Eldar or Chaos, which is what the fluff suggests they were created for. Lock down units that use Psi attacks and draw enemy fire - but ONLY in very high point games or Apoc games.

What if you combine them with 2 units of Flayed Ones?


----------



## dizzington esq (Apr 24, 2008)

That would be quite interesting Darklove, considering the souless ability of the Pariahs combined with the terrifying visage of the flayed ones. Making the enemy pass a 7 or less ldr ship roll otherwise hitting on 6's only in cc, hmmm...

To test this out means another 6 flayed ones, or does it have to be two units of flayed ones. Pariahs supporting flayed ones from behind perhaps ? Then again I prefer to infiltrate the flayed ones from a reserve position. Still, your idea is worth testing out at the very least.

Did I mention that I like scarabs...


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I don't have any Flayed Ones, but it is only 5 blisters for a full unit so I might invest now before the prices go up.


----------



## dizzington esq (Apr 24, 2008)

Its not just termies that I would use Pariahs against but I think that Pariahs would definitely give those termies a migraine. Against not so heavily armoured and power fist armed troops, Pariahs are one of the necrons best cc options. I am still testing flayed ones out and they look promising but certainly not against temies. You need power weapons to take away the big 2+ save advantage that they have in cc and the only options apart from lords and tomb spyders are Pariahs.

Did I mention that I like scarabs...


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I had thought of using my Pariah as a body guard for a Deceiver. But as that works out at 660pts it is a bit too much for a low point game.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

man, definitly misunderstood in my opinion those guys are badasses in my opinion:mrgreen:


----------



## Cindare (Jun 15, 2008)

> Phase out is, in my opinion, the main reason we don't see more Pariah.


And there you have it. Phase Out is the reason why Necrons prefer Warrior blobs over much else. It's the reasons why Necron players will often field Immortals and Destroyers but rarely field Pariahs and Tomb Spyders.

Compare the Pariahs to the two non-Necron units that the guy across the table is likely to encounter: Scarab Swarms and Monoliths. The Monolith is excruciatingly hard to deal with and bolsters WBB of the rest of the Necrons on the board via Portal, and as such diminishes the subtraction of its points from the Phase Out pool accordingly. The Scarab Swarms have the best wound-to-point and attack-to-point ratios in the game, and even with the optional Disruption Field for tank busting duties (tee hee) they're really cheap. Thus their points inclusion is negligible for such an effective yet expendable unit choice.

I'd play with Pariahs if one of two things happened: if they acquired the 'Necron' trait, or if Phase Out was eliminated. Personally, I'd prefer the latter because it's a handicap that is unnecessary in the 5th edition environment. (YMMV)

Pariahs are a cool unit that should get more love than they have. Sadly, the way that Necrons work encourages homogenized unit types rather than diversified ones. The rules reinforce vanilla Necron armies, and that's kinda sad.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

For me, the problem with pariahs is their points cost, their one attack in CC and the fact that they aren't necrons.

If you were allowed to do it, an army of pariahs might actually work. On their own they are kind of respectable, though you would have major problems with hoard armies.

You aren't allowed to take just pariahs though, they have to go in a necron army, and that's where the problems start. I just can't see what these guys' job is supposed to be in a necron army to be honest - or at least I can't see what they do well.

Their shooting is good, but immortals and destroyers are better for that, and are necrons.

In CC they have an amazing weapon but fail to use it properly. Initiative 3 is still too slow when most people have I4. Orks, kroot and the like won't really care that you go at the same time as them so long as they get their tens of attacks. Trading pariahs for orks won't work for you, especially when the guy with the power fist steps up. This is also where having only 1 attack per guy, and normally hitting on a 4, will hurt. Fight a real CC unit, like khorne berzerkers or genestealers, and all sorts of bad things will happen.

That's if you actually get into CC. How do you plan to do that? You can't speed pariahs up with any kind of teleport and they aren't fleet. That rules out charging a static enemy before turn 4 normally. Whether you are using them as a counter-charge unit or to go to the enemy, there isn't a lot preventing your opponent from shooting them dead.

Basically it's all about scarab bases and lords for necron assaults.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

my problem with pariahs is a unit of 5 is the smae points as a unit of 10 warriors. But with the intro of apocylypse pariahs will be used more often because phase out isn'at as big a deal.


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

Well against standard 5 man tactical Space Marine termies with fists, pariahs will win. Against close combat termies with claws, termies will win since pariahs dont have inv saves. 

Another reason why i wouldnt field them is that they need to be standing behind something so they are awarded the 4+ cover save, otherwise they'll die fast against AP3 weapons. My Thousand Sons army for example just eats away at necron armies and i have 2 vindicators to add to my destruction. Without inv saves and transport, pariahs 6inch movement just isnt good enough to get across the board without dying. Even if they run 6 inches during shooting phase they cant assult afterwards. 

In my opinion, give them inv saves and some transport then you might see these guys on the table more often.


----------



## World Eater (Aug 31, 2008)

Hail,

My feelings on Pariahs, is that they are lacking a certain something to attract more necron players to field them. For me its the point value and the fact that don't help with phase out. When I was planning my Necron army, I looked on the Pariahs the same way as I did for the Culexus assassin in my Daemonhunters, interesting but not what I was looking for. 
Even in higher point games(2000+) I would rather fill out my elite slot with Immortals.
I even go so far to Necron players I face, to tell them to invest in Pariahs, but they then turn it on me and ask why I don't field them myself :shok:!

I support any player who likes to field units just because they can and not worry about tactical applications, but I would rather spend my money on units that fill out a neccessary or specific role.

I see way too many Necron players fielding armies with less than 66 warriors...:angry:

BFTBG!!

World Eater.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

they are the bane of many an IG armoured company thanks to their str +2D6 attacks


----------



## ketchup414 (Mar 13, 2008)

Pariahs are brilliant!! I use mine to accompany my lord (+ Warscythe), anything that gets in CC with that deadly bunch won't last long at all!

But my favourite thing to do is give my lord the upgrade that forces nearby enemies to take a morale test, which is then made much harder because the pariahs make their LD 7.

I find this makes an amazingly solid core to my advance and distracts lots of enemy power taking these things out. As I mainly play against Tau and if I put my night bringer in, well you can imagine what that's like!:biggrin:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

You've pulled the wool from my eyes!!
I will definatley but some serious thought into using these bad eggs in my next game!


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

ketchup414 said:


> As I mainly play against Tau and if I put my night bringer in, well you can imagine what that's like!:biggrin:


Nightbringer explodes without getting within 12" of a Tau at any time, killing the pariahs around him?

Maybe the Tau guy just phases you out on turn 2 because half your points are spent on non-necrons?

I think Tau are probably the worst possible army to use pariahs against. If Pariahs have any role at all then it is as a counter charge unit. Tau aren't about to chage you anyway, so you end up with some more-expensive immortals who don't have WBB.

A bad necron army has not enough necrons and not enough scoring units. Combining pariahs with a c'tan is a good way to achieve this.


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

I use pariah and they work because i make shure I shoot to death the squad I am charging but they do still need an uppgrade because I can take immortals for the same thing. I use a lot of warriors.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

ketchup414 said:


> As I mainly play against Tau and if I put my night bringer in, well you can imagine what that's like!:biggrin:


dies in 0.5 seconds like against any enemy?


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

I generally see Pariahs as a complete waste of points. Why get Pariahs when you can get Immortals or Destroyers both are the equivalent or better of the Pariah's shooting prowess and also contribute to phase out, can be teleported, and have WBB. Or you can get Flayed Ones or Wraiths (Arguably one of the best tank hunters in the game since 5th ed) both IMO have better combat potential and like above both have the "Necron" characteristics.

The only time I could really see the Pariah as being somewhat useful is against Eldar where their Anti-Psyker rules really shine and Their Warscythes make shortwork of Farseers and Warlock units. But then again this is all in the best scenario. Being that they are Eldar they will strike before you in combat and that's not even mentioning the unholy amount of rape they can do to MEQ units in shooting. 

Guided Reapers = Sad Pariahs

Oh yea...and C'tan are for all intents and purposes, utter shit.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I have used C'tan very effectively vs SMs actually - advance them behind Monoliths so that they can't be sniped and then beat the living shit out of all the SMs you can reach in CC because they can't hurt you back unless they have power fists. 
I love taking on command squads and nuking them with the Deceiver :victory:


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

Fair enough, I've just never had a lot of luck with them.

But if they work for you then awesome =]


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I look forward to rapid firing hellfire rounds into C'tan from sternguard. Should be fun I think.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I never let anything that can hurt the C'tan get LoS on it. It stays hidden until it is in strike range - easy to do with 2 Monoliths.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I use them when I know i'm likely to face termies. Slice through the armour like a hot knife on butter! Otherwise, tend not to use them. But they do have their place as elite killers in my view.


----------



## ketchup414 (Mar 13, 2008)

I think Pariahs are an average buy in normal games vs Tau, as people have said it could be worth buying some destroyers or other necron unit, where as in apocalypse pariahs and the C'tan become VERY useful.

Against SM's it's nice to have something to cut though power armour.

The nightbringer is a hard model to take down (having 5 wounds, great toughness and an invon 4+) so ether the Tau shoot the night bringer and waste lots of fire power and save you from phase out or they shoot the troops and allow the NB to get into assault with any offensive tau units, the same applies with pariahs.

Any Tau unit I know needs to get closer to pose threat to phase out


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

What is hellfire?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

darklove said:


> What is hellfire?


Marine special rounds, always wound on 2+ :biggrin:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Lol, they had better be cheap because they won't live long to do much.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I beat SMs all the time - Monoliths and C'tan are the fastest things to kill them. You must have played against some real noobs if you are having easy wins.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

FYI - Played against the new SM army tonight in a 2k game. Kill point mission - I won 8/3, game ended in turn 6.

The C'tan made back more than its points and did not lose any wounds. The Sternguards were very dead, very fast. I used 2 Monoliths, 1 took no damage and the other sufferes a single weapon destroyed hit in the whole game.

I think you should try actually playing against Necrons rather than doing some random rolls and guessing at odds before you shout about how good your stuff is. Like I said, the Sternguard didn't kill anything and were just another kill point on my tally.

Also FYI, all words are made up, have a meaning attached and enter common usage. If you don't know what it means then fair enough, but you must be one of very few people that have never heard it. Try Google (or is that word too new for you as well?).


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

Here we go...another "my army is better than your army" thread.

Seriously it's just a game with plastic spacemen, albeit very exspensive plastic spacemen but still.

If you guys want to discuss the new SMs against Necrons, then start a new thread. Don't ruin this one.

Thanks =]


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> yes I'm sure you did, what a wonderful coincidence, plus you don't even say what else this person had


Now you're openly slandering me. You're not making any friends :fool:

I don't own the SM dex so don't know the names of everything he had (I am not planning to ever collect SMs), but I can describe it.

His stuff that died:

Some new veteran guys with jump packs and his HQ IC was attached with a force weapon.
A new IC on a bike who had a special power weapon that gave him S6, attached to a squad of bikes.
A full unit of Sternguard.
10 man tac squad.
Termies.
Scouts with some big guns.
Heavy weapon group of marine that had 2 Las Cannons and 2 Rocket launchers.

My stuff that died:

2 units of Destroyers (8 models in total)
1 unit of Warriors


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Fine, but did you use pariahs? If you did, how did they do?

This isn't a thread about c'tan or monoliths.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Can we stop comparing cock sizes and drop the bitching please guys. We all have differing opinions. I for one think its wrong to shag your cousin. Some don't though so lets just pull our flies back up and leave the dancefloor before Auntie Beatrice catches us... :crazy:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

deleted my very true, but off topic posts, cus they were off topic.

back on Topic, Pariahs = worthless


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Lol Stella, way to nuke a thread man! Pulling peeps off topic and then deleting your posts - brutal!


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

"So pariah, how does it feel to be part of a very tough army?"

"Alright I guess, but I must say, I feel a bit overpriced"

"Hmm how do you mean?"

*SNIFF* "Well, for a start those other, cheaper elites..the stinking immortals have the exact same gun as me...I mean what's up with that man?!"

"Ahh, yes. That is unfair"

"What's more, we suck at close combat against anything because of our low number of attacks and how....slow....we....react...to....things"

"True, but that could be said about the whole necron army, and to be fair, you can slice through anything when you do manage to get a hit in"

*SOB* "But that's the worst bit....WE'RE NOT EVEN NECRONS!" *SOB*

"N..no don't be like that Pariah. Some people love you, don't worry...you add a lot of _character_ and _flavour_ to the necron army. Other races love the fact you can't stand back up, or teleport over the battlefield. They adore you for it, and wish deeply there were more like you"

"I guess" *sniff* "But do you think I'll ever get to see a _real_ tournament?"

"ABSOLUTELY NOT! 40 (ish) POINTS? ARE YOU KIDDING ME? TOURNAMENT PLA.......cschhzzzzzzzzzz"

-interview with Pariah terminated....possibly due to a warscythe.-

I'm fairly sure that's how it would go.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

darklove said:


> Lol Stella, way to nuke a thread man! Pulling peeps off topic and then deleting your posts - brutal!


I'm fairly certain that Jez already told you guys to lay off. One more sarcastic, antagonizing word out of anybody and they're going to start having a bad day.


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

actually i played against some with my SM army........that wasn't pretty.
ripped up my land speeder, my termies, my commander....no wait that was necron lord and destroyers.... jeez pariahs whoped me around the table!(i guess it hurts when u dont have any heavy vehicles).


----------

